# [Solved] Wicd treating WEP network like WPA

## Hamsterkill

Hey, I'm trying to use wicd-curses to connect to a WEP network. The network gets detected as WEP correctly in the UI and it sets the encryption method setting to WEP in the conf file. However, it also sets the enctype setting in the conf file to wpa, and from the log it appears to be trying to use my WEP hex key as a WPA PSK. Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?Last edited by Hamsterkill on Mon Mar 29, 2010 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## Hamsterkill

Unfortunately I can't very effectively right now since I can't get my touchpad to work right with gpm yet.

Is there something specific from the output I could post or do you need it all?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, is you have the net, you can try this :

```

# emerge -av wgetpaste

# iwlist scan | wgetpaste

```

And post the url  :Razz: 

----------

## Hamsterkill

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1A:70:EE:9E:9C

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"my_essid"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000011e8b18a840

                    Extra: Last beacon: 60ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00064C4C436E6574

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16060D0700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180208F4010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C34060D0700000000000000000000000000000000000000
```

----------

## d2_racing

Since, I don't see any WPA version, can you post this just to be sure :

```

# echo "net-wireless/iw" ­­>> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av net-wireless/iw

# iw dev wlan0 scan

```

----------

## Hamsterkill

It is a WEP network. I can connect to it on the command line using "iwconfig essid "my_essid" key myhexkey". It's just that wicd tries to treat it as WPA when it tries to connect.

```
BSS 00:1a:70:ee:9e:9c (on wlan0) -- associated

   TSF: 1233170022795 usec (14d, 06:32:50)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -55.00 dBm

   SSID: my_essid

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   ERP: <no flags>

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

   WMM:   * Parameter version 1

      * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

      * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

      * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

      * VO: acm CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# equery files net-misc/wicd | wgetpaste

```

There a config file that save what WICD set.

Once we find that file, after that we will try to understand what is going on.

----------

## Hamsterkill

Are you talking about wireless-settings.conf?

If so I'll get back to you on Monday. Already gone home for weekend.

----------

## d2_racing

Yes I think that's the one.

Post that file, maybe we will find something.

----------

## Hamsterkill

Nevermind. I'm just an idiot and didn't know the heading for the key in wicd-curses was a dropdown. Once I selected WEP hex for the key, all was fine. Thanks for the help.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

